# Flow Bindings



## cranny4 (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone got any thoughts on flow bindings. I am relatively new to snowboarding and I am thinking about buying flow gem bindings of flow amp 5 bindings before going on a snowboarding holiday next year. Are they better than normal bindings? Are they worth the money? I currently have the normal ratchet bindings that came with my board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I like that I can put my board on my shoulder, when I'm all hungover & hatin' life @ that moment.

That I can walk to the chairlift, wiggle the board off my shoulder & slide my front foot in , then use my other foot to lift up the high back & lock it.

ALL WITHOUT TAKING MY HANDS OUT OF MY POCKETS.

Oh that's fuckin' awesome when you feel like shit & its a blizzard out there.


TT


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

i wear salomon boots and bought a set og nx2-gt's the other week, they were way too wide for my boots so my feet rattled around in them so that was that.


----------



## JorneyR (Oct 26, 2015)

i talked with guys working in the snowboard shop, they dont recommend flow AT ALL.. cause it is loose, dangerous, and also doesnt save you too much time after you get off the lift maby 2 seconds?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

francium said:


> i wear salomon boots and bought a set og nx2-gt's the other week, they were way too wide for my boots so my feet rattled around in them so that was that.


so your purchasing the incorrect size binding is somehow a flaw with Flow design?? I also wear Soloman boots and they work fine.


If you buy the correct size and set them up properly, you will be happy with them. I'm old and lazy, and I like my flows.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That said, to the OP. Those are old bottom line Flows I believe. So I would spend my money elsewhere.

For the rest, I can't wait to try me fuse gts that I got. They definitely seem to take a while to tune in though compared to my current Burton Customs. Just playing in the living room last night I ended up dialing my rear forward lean way back because they seemed to be tweaking my knee.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

JorneyR said:


> i talked with guys working in the snowboard shop, they dont recommend flow AT ALL.. cause it is loose, dangerous, and also doesnt save you too much time after you get off the lift maby 2 seconds?


This is one of the more ridiculous things I have heard on here!! The guy at your shop just wants to push whatever product he features. 

Flows are super comfortable, Easy for beginners (its nice to have the step in feature when you are learning because you get in and out of your bindings a lot) and in no way dangerous. I see flow bindings almost more than any other brand on the mountain right now. Its a myth that people get ejected from the bindings. I do not ride flows anymore because I found them a little less responsive with the one piece strap that the gems will also feature but they are a good product and a lot of people here swear by them. My sister loves her Flow Minx bindings which I believe are similar to the Flow Gem. 

It will definitely be an upgrade on what your riding now and they are on Evo.com right now for 80 bucks


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> JorneyR said:
> 
> 
> > i talked with guys working in the snowboard shop, they dont recommend flow AT ALL.. cause it is loose, dangerous, and also doesnt save you too much time after you get off the lift maby 2 seconds?
> ...


^this.... Yeah anybody who says flows are loose and dangerous is full of shit. They're not everybody's cup of tea but they're certainly no less safe than traditional. The design of the highback lock is arranged in such a way that as long as you're in the binding it's not going anywhere. Your boot being locked in acts as a double lock because you're pushing back on the highback which keeps the power cable nice and secure. I don't really notice a big difference in rideability with flows. The main thing I feel is they're a little more responsive with heelsides because the power cable is linked directly to the gravitational center of the binding. They don't really save you much time imo.. A few seconds at best.


----------



## andyl9063 (Aug 4, 2014)

cranny4 said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on flow bindings. I am relatively new to snowboarding and I am thinking about buying flow gem bindings of flow amp 5 bindings before going on a snowboarding holiday next year. Are they better than normal bindings? Are they worth the money? I currently have the normal ratchet bindings that came with my board.


my buddies and i have flow bindings, they're excellent. I didn't have any issues with them. The snapback was highly useful and it never got loose on me.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I have two boards I use. One has Flows (with the power strap) and the other board has GNUs. 

I get a better fit and prefer the GNUs


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

f00bar said:


> That said, to the OP. Those are old bottom line Flows I believe. So I would spend my money elsewhere.
> 
> For the rest, I can't wait to try me fuse gts that I got. They definitely seem to take a while to tune in though compared to my current Burton Customs. Just playing in the living room last night I ended up dialing my rear forward lean way back because they seemed to be tweaking my knee.


just a tip, but for setting forward lean, try to match the angle of the lean on the boot so the high back does not have any gaps with the back of the boot. you will find you like them much better


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Will do. I'll take a look at them tonight. This time of year I find myself strapping into them every other day and pretending i'm in a york peppermint patty commercial.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

andyl9063 said:


> my buddies and i have flow bindings, they're excellent. I didn't have any issues with them. The snapback was highly useful and it never got loose on me.


I 2nd that. Have flow fuse. love them


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

I bought a pair of fuses and got them setup about a month ago. I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## JorneyR (Oct 26, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> This is one of the more ridiculous things I have heard on here!! The guy at your shop just wants to push whatever product he features.
> 
> Flows are super comfortable, Easy for beginners (its nice to have the step in feature when you are learning because you get in and out of your bindings a lot) and in no way dangerous. I see flow bindings almost more than any other brand on the mountain right now. Its a myth that people get ejected from the bindings. I do not ride flows anymore because I found them a little less responsive with the one piece strap that the gems will also feature but they are a good product and a lot of people here swear by them. My sister loves her Flow Minx bindings which I believe are similar to the Flow Gem.
> 
> It will definitely be an upgrade on what your riding now and they are on Evo.com right now for 80 bucks


ops dont mad at me bro i just transfer the staff told me cause he made me confused too~ i wanna buy flow bindings cause i saw those kids in the park with flow bindings never seen before i wanna give a shot. i check REI they just had pretty low level flow bindings and then i go to the board shop wanna check the high level bindings with my friend recommendation NX2. i talked with board shop staff i dont see any flow binding at all then came the words i just said they do have flow before but no more. i asked the reasons he told me all the bad news i dont wanna hear for a binding.


----------



## QuattroGinger (Jan 8, 2015)

love flow bindings. just now retired my original FS's last season. still working on what pair i want right now. purchased 2015 NX2's in Lime last season but may be a little to stiff for my taste. either way, will still stay with Flows. have never let me down. 

absolutely not loose. wish someone would bet me some $$$ on who can strap in quicker. think i timed myself once, and i was at 4 seconds per foot. so both in within 10 seconds.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

QuattroGinger said:


> love flow bindings. just now retired my original FS's last season. still working on what pair i want right now. purchased 2015 NX2's in Lime last season but may be a little to stiff for my taste. either way, will still stay with Flows. have never let me down.
> 
> absolutely not loose. wish someone would bet me some $$$ on who can strap in quicker. think i timed myself once, and i was at 4 seconds per foot. so both in within 10 seconds.


Only real time consuming thing I've noticed with flows is depending on the boot material you might be slower. My k2 thraxis are a tackier boot so they take longer to shove in than my more clothy boots


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

francium said:


> i wear salomon boots and bought a set og nx2-gt's the other week, they were way too wide for my boots so my feet rattled around in them so that was that.


I have the nx2-gt's as well and wear salomon boots and I found the boots to be a snug fit....maybe a little too snug.... 

They aren't loose at all and they make my board feel as if its an extension of my feet as opposed to being attached to them. I never get any toe cramp anymore, I love my flow's.....so much that I sold my backup burton cartel's at the end of last season and recently just bought another pair of Nx2's for this season......I will never go back to traditional ratchet bindings again


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Will do. I'll take a look at them tonight. This time of year I find myself strapping into them every other day and pretending i'm in a *york peppermint patty* commercial.


i just ate some of them bad boys at Costco!!


----------

